# Oscar's passion for rodents



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

He's so cute and very handsome!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The video isn't working for me, got a message saying an error occurred, try later.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Aww What a handsome boy. The landscape looks beautiful too 

BTW @CAROLINA MOM video worked fine for me


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

LynnC said:


> Aww What a handsome boy. The landscape looks beautiful too
> 
> BTW @CAROLINA MOM video worked fine for me


Thanks! Yes, Oscar is a lucky boy. There is a 40 acre field for him to romp in that you can see the entrance to in the distance. Oh and there is a lot of wildlife for him to sniff and occasionally try to chase :surprise:


----------

